# Better quality snakehead pics



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

The last couple of pics were really bad, so I have tried to take some better pics of my snakeheads:


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

cool fish

how big do they get? what size tank?


----------



## yeayea123 (Feb 12, 2005)

what do u feed them?


----------



## malicious1 (Jul 4, 2005)

looks good


----------



## Phenek (Mar 22, 2005)

nice fish, they are so beautifull and big !








I understand much more why you have so many problems to choose if you are going to do the aro/ray combo or not ....


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Sweetness! What all do you feed them?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Oh Wow!! Those things are Huge , Great Set-up










> What all do you feed them?


Small House cats ? Small Rabbits


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

I had a chance to get one, but got p's instead :laugh:


----------



## acidWarp (Jun 30, 2003)

Damn, those things are beasts!









How about a feeding video?


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

wow.....im in total love with those fish!

what size tank?

and like the others ask, what are u feeding em?

those things are beautiful, are they pretty aggro?


----------



## k7q (Mar 3, 2004)

damn i never get tired of lookin at them.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words guys







I feed them frozen fish from my local market, chickenfilet, shrimp, worms, crickets and grasshoppers. That's basically it









At the moment I have them in my old maculatus tank (rio 400), cause there own tank was broken. They have to stay in this tank untill my floor is strengthed so my indoor pond can be placed. This will take probably 2-3 weeks








So far there aren't any problems. I have 2 big filters and do a 15% waterchange everyday. I also feed them less than I did before to reduce the amount of waste.

I will post a couple more pics when everything is ready


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

wow man, that's quite an impressive pair you've got going there.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> wow man, that's quite an impressive pair you've got going there.
> [snapback]1134417[/snapback]​


Thanks, I have had them together since they were about 3'' and there are never any signs of agression. Only just before and after feedings.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Sweet!!!

Did you get them when they were babies,,, and how long have u had them?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

ive never been a fan of snakeheads, but after seeing those beasts, and seeing an emperor snakehead that got caught in thailand..they're pretty cool


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

those are beauties my friend maby one day il dedicate a alrge tank to those beastes iv always wanted oen but never was able to have 1 or 2 in ur case fish in such a alrge tank to themselfs, but maby one day, the other was the feeding bill i bet u must have is pretty large haha those thigns must eat like kings :nod: awsom fish tho once again u should post more pics of them sometime again soon, or a vid


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

that truly is an amazing pair







could they still grow if placed in a pond?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

how big is the tank again


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Amazing Fish


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

3xtacie said:


> Sweet!!!
> 
> Did you get them when they were babies,,, and how long have u had them?
> [snapback]1134799[/snapback]​


I have had them since they were 3'' and have them now for app. 18-19 months.



NIKE said:


> that truly is an amazing pair
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sometimes I have contact with th eguys from snakeheads.org and they said that they can easily grow to a size of a metre or even a little bigger and will weigh 20 kilo's or even more. If given the proper care. But there are no differences for the snakehead if I would keep them in a tank or a heated indoor pond.

Thanks everybody for the kind words


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Nice dude, look like some beasts....


----------

